# SOUTH KOREA - K League Stadiums



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

raynsity said:


> i would like to guess the military team. it's the team from Kwangju, isn't it?


Wow your search ability is amazing kay:


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

nice compilation thx.
11k on average is a pretty good figure btw. If they keep on growing theyll soon outdo some big european leagues like the Italian league.
Whats the deal with this military team btw? Are they any good?


----------



## plasma169 (Sep 13, 2002)

GNU said:


> nice compilation thx.
> 11k on average is a pretty good figure btw. If they keep on growing theyll soon outdo some big european leagues like the Italian league.
> Whats the deal with this military team btw? Are they any good?


In Asian football standard, 11K is excellent. The only football league in Asia that's doing better than K-league at the moment is J-league. J-league is averaging about 16k per year. Both Korea and Japan were the "baseball crazy" nations up until 2002 but now the football is rapidly replacing baseball as no.1 sports.


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

Just shows what commercial power a wc can have.
Its somewhat similar to France aswell. Before the 98 tournament the country didnt care that much about football either.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

plasma169 said:


> In Asian football standard, 11K is excellent. The only football league in Asia that's doing better than K-league at the moment is J-league. J-league is averaging about 16k per year. Both Korea and Japan were the "baseball crazy" nations up until 2002 but now the football is rapidly replacing baseball as no.1 sports.


The A-League in Australia averaged 14,610 last season, in it's 3rd year. It's gone up by around 2,000 per year.


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

If I could have sex with the Jeju stadium, I would. TMI?


----------



## railcity (Apr 4, 2007)

Carrerra said:


> Can I get the source for the fake article? It's interesting European media used Jeju WC stadium as an April fool's day hoax. Is there any particular reason? In South Korea people also enjoy making hoaxes or fakes and talking about them in 1st April, but it's unimaginable for the media to make hoaxes in their official articles


In Switzerland, EVERY newspaper, radio and TV station does it. It's part of the journalists professional pride to make a good 1st April hoax. A good 1st April hoax is weird but still very close to current issues. The hoax with the stadium project in the lake of Zurich was done about 4 years before EURO 2008 when there was a big discussion in Zurich around the objections of neighbours against the new football stadium Hardturm. 

This was a perfect setting for a 1st April hoax, as the situation was so deadlocked that people were kind of longing for an unexpected solution out of the blue. This new "stadium project" in the lake was presented and in the article many well-known people "interviewed" about it. Quite a few readers WANTED so much to believe that it is real, so they believed it. Plus, over the decades, there have been always discussions in Zurich to build a Congress Centre or something else into the lake. 

The place is next to a park at the lake of Zurich, not far from the city center (which can be seen in the background). They were even putting the logo of "FC Zürich" with the two lions on the main stand of Jeju stadium and designing a pier for the ships. 

Why they took Jeju stadium? First of all, it's probably the stadium they found with its open design and "summer feel" fits most to that spot in this leisure area near the lake. It's not a coincident that the original is also built near the water. And then, they thought that except some football fanatics most people would probably not recognize the stadium as it is not located in or near Switzerland.

It was this newspaper from Zurich: http://www.tagesanzeiger.ch

But I didn't find an original of the article in the internet with a quick search.


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

railcity, thank you for your detailed and elaborate explanations!


----------



## plasma169 (Sep 13, 2002)

Yes, very interesting story indeed. Jeju stadium was my favorite stadium back in 2002 WC. Jeju Island itself is a beautiful island off the Southern coast of South Korea. It's like Hawaii. Very cosy, sunny, laid-back and relaxed atmosphere with beautiful beaches and mountains. When England came to Korea to have a friendly match, they settled in Jeju, and Beckham and co loved the place so much that they extended their stay. LOL

The Jeju stadium itself also gives you a very cosy, relaxed feeling as well. From inside the stadium, you can actually see the ocean! How cool is that?


----------



## raynsity (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank You very much Carrerra. Too bad they had to decrease the seats of Jeju Stadium, cause it makes the stadium less beautiful, but just my personal opinion.


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

raynsity said:


> Thank You very much Carrerra. Too bad they had to decrease the seats of Jeju Stadium, cause it makes the stadium less beautiful, but just my personal opinion.


Not just your personal opinion. Nearly every football fans in South Korea think so.


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

Wezza said:


> The A-League in Australia averaged 14,610 last season, in it's 3rd year. It's gone up by around 2,000 per year.


Thats a big figure/increase although it has to be noted that the A-League currently only consits of eight teams, whilst the J.League has 18 and the K-League 14.


----------



## lefteris-3 (Sep 3, 2007)

beautiful photos,great job mate

can you tell us more infos about the teams of S.Korea and also can you post some photos with the fans of the teams?
thanks in advance


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

The thing I don't like about Jeju's stadium is the team that plays there. They should still be in Bucheon, and Jeju should have gotten a new team. That said, Bucheon SK was originally in Seoul...

Sadly this is common in South Korea. But the fans seem like they've had enough, which is why you see a club like Seoul United. It would be nice if Anyang and Bucheon fans could do something similar.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

GNU said:


> Thats a big figure/increase although it has to be noted that the A-League currently only consits of eight teams, whilst the J.League has 18 and the K-League 14.


Yeah that's true, it will be 10 teams next year.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

plasma169 said:


> Yes, very interesting story indeed. Jeju stadium was my favorite stadium back in 2002 WC. Jeju Island itself is a beautiful island off the Southern coast of South Korea. It's like Hawaii. Very cosy, sunny, laid-back and relaxed atmosphere with beautiful beaches and mountains. When England came to Korea to have a friendly match, they settled in Jeju, and Beckham and co loved the place so much that they extended their stay. LOL
> 
> The Jeju stadium itself also gives you a very cosy, relaxed feeling as well. From inside the stadium, you can actually see the ocean! How cool is that?



I love this stadium very much...


----------



## plasma169 (Sep 13, 2002)

raynsity said:


> Does Korean Baseball have achievements in International events?I haven't heard any of them, since it's very popular.


Yes, just recently, South Korea won the olympic gold in baseball in 2008 Beijing Olympics, beating the World champions Cuba twice as well as the USA. South Korea won the gold by winning 9 consecutive matches without a loss, which to many South Korean baseball fans a "dream come true" moment. 

South Korea also came 3rd in 2006 World Baseball Classics held in the USA and South Korea has won Baseball World Cup once in 1982.


----------



## plasma169 (Sep 13, 2002)

lefteris-3 said:


> beautiful photos,great job mate
> 
> can you tell us more infos about the teams of S.Korea and also can you post some photos with the fans of the teams?
> thanks in advance


I can help you with your request gladly. 

First, there are *BIG 4 * clubs in K-league, and they are FC Seoul, Seongnam Ilhwa Chunma, Suwon Bluewings and Ulsan Horang-i.


*1. SUWON BLUEWINGS *










Location: Suwon
Venue: The Big Bird Football Specific stadium (43,959 seaters)
Official website in English: http://www.fcbluewings.com/

3 x Champion
1998, 1999, 2004

3 x Super Cup
1999, 2000, 2005

2 x Asian Champion
2001, 2002

2 x Asian Super Cup
2001, 2002

1 x East Asian Champions Cup
2005

Suwon Bluewings was founded in 1995. Although, they have such a short history, they've already become one of the best club in Asia. The only Asian club that beats Suwon in terms of number of silverware is Al-Hilral of Saudi Arabia. 

Suwon also have close connections with the English side, Chelsea because of Samsung. Samsung is the main sponsor for both clubs. One very funny thing is Suwon's jersey looks very similar to Chelsea's and so Suwon's fierce rival, FC Seoul fans always tease Suwon fans about it and call them "The fake Chelsea". 

Suwon is arguably the most supported team in K-league, drawing an average attendence of at least 25,000 per match. It is so popular that the club even has a foreign supporters group who are mostly consisted of English, Irish, Scottish, Canadian and Americans living in Korea. When you attend Suwon's game, you can always find them standing in front of their seats and singing for 90 minutes straight and yelling at the opposing players. haha. 

Suwon is also financially backed by Samsung (in addition to being supported by the city of Suwon) so they always have large sums of money to spend when it comes to buying players. 


































*Suwon's Club House*


----------



## plasma169 (Sep 13, 2002)

*2. FC Seoul*

Location: Seoul
Founded Year: 1983
Venue: Seoul Sangam World Cup Football Specific Stadium (66,806 seaters)
Official website in English: http://www.fcseoul.com/eng/index_eng.jsp

3 x Champion
1985, 1990, 2000

1 x FA Cup
1998

1 x Super Cup
2001, 2006


FC Seoul and Suwon are fierce rivals in K-league. So whenever they play against each other, there's some unknown event happening which is fun to watch from a neutral point of view. 

FC Seoul is a very young and lively team. The main young striker, Park Ju Young has just moved to AS Monaco and there's also this 18 year old kid by the name of Ki Sung Yong who's been recently linked with Manchester Utd. And there's this winger, Lee Cheong Yong who's only 19 but is a regular starter for Korea NT. So Yes, FC Seoul kind of reminds me of Ajax of Holland. 

FC Seoul's attendance is improving very rapidly every year. The club currently attracts between 21,000 ~ 27,000. It hasn't yet reached the level of attendance Suwon attracts but since Seoul's a city with 10 million inhabitants, FC Seoul's future looks bright.


----------



## plasma169 (Sep 13, 2002)

*3. Seongnam Ilhwa Chunma*

Location: Seongnam
Founded Year: 1989
Venue: Tancheon Sports Complex (16,000 seaters)

7 x Champion
1993, 1994, 1995, 2001, 2002, 2003, 2006

1 x FA Cup
1999

1 x Super Cup
2002

1 x Asian Champion
1996

1 x Asian Super Cup 
1996

1 x East Asian Champions Cup
2004


Okay, first of all, *Seongnam is the most successful K-league club* in terms of championship victories. However, the size of their venue doesn't really match with this team's caliber. Yes, Seongnam has two home venues, but nowadays the club uses a 16,000 seater Tancheon sports complex only. 16,000 is very small in terms of K-league standard. As a matter of fact, *Seongnam's venue is THE SMALLEST in K-league*. (And perhaps the most inferior-looking stadium in K-league) How can such a big club only manage to have a 16,000 stadia? Well, there's a story behind it. 

To find this behind-story, you have to look at the club owner. As a matter of fact, the club is owned by one of Moon Sun Myung's organizations. Therefore, the residents in Seongnam, who are mostly Christians, have always opposed against this club. So, Seongnam Chunma is a club who's not supported by its own residents. How ironic. Does Seongnam suffer from a lack of money? Absolutely no. Seongnam enjoys the biggest budget out of K-league, and perhaps in Asia. At one particular year, Seongnam spent close to $10 million. Also, Seongnam spends over $20 million every two years to hold this world-wide tournament, the "Peace Cup". The tournament has been quite successful and now it will be held in the heart of Europe from 2009. The 2009 Peace Cup will be held in Spain and already Real Madrid and Seville and Lyon have been the confirmed participants. Juventus and Chelsea are on negotiations. 

Seongnam have announced that the club plans to build a state-of-the-art football specific stadium as well as multi-purpose sports complex in the near future but it remains to be seen whether the residents of Seongnam will approve of their proposal.


----------



## plasma169 (Sep 13, 2002)

*4. Ulsan Horang-i*

Location: Ulsan
Venue: Ulsan Munsu World Cup Football Specific Stadium (44,474 seaters)
Founded: 1983

2 x Champion
1996, 2005

1 x Super Cup Champion
2006

1 x East Asian Champions Cup
2006

Ulsan is a club that has recently joined the Big 4. Ulsan's prime time started from 2005 after they won their first K-league. In 2006, Ulsan grew more stronger and produced some amazing results in this season. In that year, *at the Asian Championship, Ulsan beat the Saudi league Champion Al Shaboub 6-0, China Super league Champion Dalian 4-0 and J-league Champion Gamba Osaka 6-0 at away!* They went on to the Semi Finals of the Asian Champions League where they met the fellow K-league side, Jeonbuk. However, surprisingly, they lost to Jeonbuk and failed to grab their first ever Asian Champions trophy because of a fellow Korean side. Jeonbuk eventually went on to win the Champions league so it added more sault to Ulsan.

Ulsan is a city where football infrastructure is well distributed. You can see many football fields in this small port city and in addition to the 45,000 European-style football stadium, Ulsan also has a 20,000 seater Ulsan stadium.

Ulsan Munsu Football Stadium









Ulsan stadium

















Some Random football fields in Ulsan


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

woow... are there two big stadiums in Ulsan?

how about the sport halls we see backround?


----------



## raynsity (Feb 18, 2008)

What about that Jamshil Stadium, is it still been used for football?
I heard that the stadium is used more for concerts than fooball, like not long ago SM Town '08 Concert.


----------



## plasma169 (Sep 13, 2002)

Kuvvaci said:


> how about the sport halls we see backround?


That's the basketball court for a KBL team. Ulsan also has a professional basketball team, and they are using that futuristic-looking sport hall as their home ground.

I'll see if I can get any more pics of that sport hall.


----------



## plasma169 (Sep 13, 2002)

raynsity said:


> What about that Jamshil Stadium, is it still been used for football?
> I heard that the stadium is used more for concerts than fooball, like not long ago SM Town '08 Concert.


Jamsil stadium is still the largest stadium in Korea which holds about 100,000. And amazingly, it is still being used for football by Seoul United who are currently playing in K3 league, the third tier of football league in Korea.


----------



## plasma169 (Sep 13, 2002)

There are a few more futuristic stadiums that are under construction in Korea,


*Seoul Half Dome*










*Jinju Stadium*


















*Proposal for Ansan Dome* - The design will get revamped soon. Hopefully, it will look much better than this.


















There are also major proposals for Daegu Dome as well as a few American-style baseball fields in Seoul.


----------



## raynsity (Feb 18, 2008)

This has been bothering for quite a long time, well we know that Suwon Stadion was finished to be built in 2001. Maybe this is just me, but i think that the stadium looks like an old one. Does anyone agree with me?


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

That Seoul Half Dome looks like a mess.

I mean, I'm all for trying new things, but that's pretty out there.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

all of them are wonderful... but why is Jinju Stadium an athletics stadium?


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

Photo collection of the 2nd leg of K League playoff finals played at Suwon Worldcup Stadium(Nicknamed "Big Bird") on Dec 8 in South Korean local time. Suwon Samsung Bluewings won the K League trophy of the year, defeating FC Seoul 3:2 on aggregate - 1:1 on the 1st leg & 2:1 on the 2nd leg. 

41,044 people came to Big Bird to watch the game despite the cold weather which was as low as -3 degree celcius and the heavy snow which falled until 2 hours before the kickoff.

The highlight of the game was the snow which began to fall from 5 minutes before the final whistle was blown and many people thought it is the celebration from the heaven. Congratulations to Suwon Samsung Bluewings and its fans!

















































































































































ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

New homeground of Gyeongnam FC in K League. The capacity is 15,000 and, as you see in the renderings, the stadium is a part of the football complex whose official name is Changwon Football Center which includes 1 main stadium and 4 subsidiary grounds. 

According to the news dated Jan 15th 2009, the construction shows 53% progress and is expected to complete in September for the stadium and its subsidiary grounds, and, in November for the whole complex including convenience facilities and the roads around the complex. 

[Rendering]









[Construction Status as of Jan 11th 2009]


----------



## mtt16 (Apr 10, 2006)

all are wonderful


----------



## plasma169 (Sep 13, 2002)

Bobby3 said:


> That Seoul Half Dome looks like a mess.
> 
> I mean, I'm all for trying new things, but that's pretty out there.


The design has been changed. The city of Seoul released a finalized design and they decided to make it a dome stadium rather than a half-dome. This will increase the duration of the completion time, so it will be completed in 2011.


----------



## Marin Mostar (Jan 3, 2009)

Carrerra said:


> Photo collection of the 2nd leg of K League playoff finals played at Suwon Worldcup Stadium(Nicknamed "Big Bird") on Dec 8 in South Korean local time. Suwon Samsung Bluewings won the K League trophy of the year, defeating FC Seoul 3:2 on aggregate - 1:1 on the 1st leg & 2:1 on the 2nd leg.
> 
> 41,044 people came to Big Bird to watch the game despite the cold weather which was as low as -3 degree celcius and the heavy snow which falled until 2 hours before the kickoff.
> 
> The highlight of the game was the snow which began to fall from 5 minutes before the final whistle was blown and many people thought it is the celebration from the heaven. Congratulations to Suwon Samsung Bluewings and its fans!


Is this *Mato Neretljak*???


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## Redhotkop (Oct 31, 2008)

Carrerra said:


>


Not only the stadium is European style, the fan's reaction towards the visiting team is also European style!!


----------



## steveedster (Jul 28, 2007)

Great thread. Well done the OP for this, some wonderful stadia there in South Korea.

The only thing I do not believe is that '4. Incheon Munhak Stadium' has the largest Membrane structure in the world. This I believe is held quite comfortably by the O2 Arena (Millenium Dome) in London, which could fit that entire stadium inside its footprint.


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

Good stadiums with impressive capacities. The atmosphere looks great, too.


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

The contruction of these stadiums for the world cup was so irresponsible and caught in the dick measuring contest with japan. Yes, they're very nice stadiums but these are terrible for the domestic league. They should've been built to be downsized for the domestic league after the tournament


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*New homeground of Gyeongnam FC*





















































If you want to see more pictures of this stadium , Please visit below URL.


http://cafe.daum.net/stade/Changwon Football Center


----------



## rodem (Apr 6, 2010)

*Changwon Orange Park*
























































































adeaide said:


> If you want to see more pictures of this stadium , Please visit below URL.
> 
> 
> http://cafe.daum.net/stade/5BIE/12?docid=1DZEG|5BIE|12|20091202124551


----------



## rodem (Apr 6, 2010)

*Steelyard*

12. Pohang Steelyard
- Capacity : 25,000
- Club : Pohang Steelers
- Built : 1990
- Suite Box : None
- Remark : It is the first football-specific stadium and one of two private-built stadiums in South Korea (The other is Gwangyang Football Stadium. Both of them were built by the club's owner POSCO which is the third largest steel producer in the world). Fyi, like in many other countries, it is not allowed legally to own a stadium privately in our country, so the club operates the stadium by way of leasing back in the long term after donating to the state. Fxxxing Korean bureaucracy . The same applies to Gwangyang Football Stadium too


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Incheon Munhak Stadium*

4. Incheon Munhak Stadium
- Capacity : 52,176 
- Club : Incheon United
- Built : 2002
- Suite Box : 61


----------



## rodem (Apr 6, 2010)

*Incheon Munhak*

4. Incheon Munhak Stadium
- Capacity : 52,176 
- Club : Incheon United
- Built : 2002
- Suite Box : 61


----------



## rodem (Apr 6, 2010)

*Gwangju Worldcup Stadium*

9. Gwangju Worldcup Stadium
- Capacity : 43,121 seats 
- Club : Gwangju Sangmu Bulsajo
- Built : 2002
- Suite Box : None
- Remark : It is known as Guus Hidink Stadium on some foreign stadium sites


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*SEOUL*

1. Seoul Worldcup Stadium
- Capacity : 68,476 (66,806 for Regular; 916 for VIP; 754 for Media)
- Club : FC Seoul, Korean National Team
- Built : 2001
- Suite Box : 56
- Remark : It is the largest football-specific stadium in Asia, followed by Saitama Stadium whose capacity is 68,476 

and was listed in '10 most beautiful stadiums in the world' by a football magazine World Soccer in 2003


----------



## Good Karma (Mar 22, 2011)

There are of course alot of large stadia in Korea after the World Cup but what are the attendance figures like in the K league?


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

Good Karma said:


> There are of course alot of large stadia in Korea after the World Cup but what are the attendance figures like in the K league?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2011_K-League#Attendance

The attendance is decent but the stadiums are still too big


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*DAEGU*















repin said:


>


----------



## rodem (Apr 6, 2010)

*Daejeon - inside*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Seongnam (Bundang)*

14. Tancheon Multi-use Stadium
- Capacity : 16,250
- Club : Seongnam Ilhwa Chunma
- Built : 2001
- Suite Box : None
- Remark : Construction for putting a roof onto the stadium will begin within the year


----------



## rodem (Apr 6, 2010)

*Sangju*

16. Sangju Civil Stadium
- Capacity : 15,042
- Club : FC Sangmu Phoenix
- Built : 1992
- Suite Box : None


----------



## rodem (Apr 6, 2010)

*Gangneung*

15. Gangneung Stadium
- Capacity : 33,000
- Club : FC Gangwon
- Built : 1985
- Suite Box : None


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Gangneung*


----------



## GYEvanEFR (Mar 24, 2011)

adeaide said:


>


... like the Photoshop....


----------



## rodem (Apr 6, 2010)

*Gwangyang*

13. Gwangyang Football Stadium
- Capacity : 20,009
- Club : Chunnam Dragons
- Built : 1992
- Suite Box : None
- Remark : It is famous for keeping the pitch in best condition together with Pohang Steelyard, which is considered to be a consequence of possessing their own stadium


----------



## rodem (Apr 6, 2010)

*14. Tancheon Multi-use Stadium (renovated)*

Location : Bundang , Seongnam 

Capacity : 16,146 seats

Built : 2002.4.1 open


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Suwon Big Bird Stadium*

6. Suwon Worldcup Stadium
- Capacity : 43,959 
- Club : Suwon Samsung Bluewings
- Built : 2001
- Suite Box : 23
- Remark : It is the only stadium in South Korea which got voluntary donations from citizens during construction and in honor of the donators, their names and addresses are carved on the back of seats


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

But the traffic around Suwon WC stadium really sucks. No tram, only a few bus lines are available and it's almost impossible to catch a taxi. I've been there quite a times and didn't fail to be packed like sardins in the bus on my way home. But the atmosphere is always fantastic and especially the supporters' enthusiasm is very very impressive. That's why I still don't give up going there. It makes it worthwhile to risk all the troubles on the way to and back from the stadium. But sadly to Suwon fans and those who want to watch football in Big Bird, the traffic won't get better for considerable time of period. The extension of the existing subway line (New Bundang Line) is expected to reach to the stadium no eariler than 2020.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Gwangyang*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Hwaseong Sport Town , 35,514 seats , 2011.10.1*






























if you want to see more Stadium pictures , Please visit below URL.

Hwaseong Stadium


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Bucheon , Bucheon Leports Park Stadium , 34,545 seats , 2001.1*


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Incheon , Sungui Arena*


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Anyang , Anyang Stadium , 18,216 seats , 1986*


----------



## cornelinho (Aug 19, 2008)

repin said:


>


ninjas ?


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Asan , Lee Sun Shin Stadium , 19,283 seats , 2008.04.10*


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Hwaseong*


----------



## Paraguay Dreamer (Feb 23, 2012)

Very nice the last one. How much stadiums was built in South Korea after 2002 world cup?


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*List of Korean Stadia built after 2002 World Cup*

Many stadiums were built in Korea after 2002 World Cup.
I will show you football stadiums over 10K


Goyang , Daehwa Stadium , 41,311 seats , 2003.09.26











Hwaseong , Hwaseong Sports Stadium , 35,541 seats , 2011.10.1











Ansan , Wa~ Stadium , 35,008 seats , 2007.03.28











Pyongchang , Alpensia Ski Jumping stadium , 26,000 seats , 2008











Paju , Paju Stadium , 23,000 seats , 2005.05.14











Yeoju , Yeoju stadium , 21,600 seats , 2005.11 











Incheon , Sungui Arena Park stadium , 20,891 seats , 2012.03.11











Jinju , Jinju Stadium , 20,350 seats , 2010.08.21











Yangsan , Yangsan Stadium , 22,061 seats , 2002.11.15 











Chuncheon , Chuncheon Songam stadium , 20,000 seats , 2009.05.10 











Chilgok , Chilgok Stadium , 19,699 seats , 2012











Ulsan , Ulsan Civic Stadium , 19,665 seats , 2005.08.25











Asan , Lee Sun Shin stadium , 19,283 seats , 2008.04.10











Changwon , Changwon Football Center , 15,116 seats , 2009.12.01











Yoeng Gwang , Yoeng Gwang Sportium , 14,097 , 2007.12.26











Jeongseon . Jeongseon Stadium , 12,000 seats , 2011.06.28











Dangjin , Dangjin Stadium , 11,778 seats , 2007.06.07











Gimhae , Gusan stadium , 11,476 seats , 2004.04











Geochang , Geochang Stadium , 11,000 seats , 2009.10.11











Hanam , Hanam stadium , 10,709 seats , 2007.10.01













if you want to see more Stadium pictures , Please visit below.


Korean and World Stadiums Pictures


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Busan , Gudeok Stadium , 24k*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Gwangyang Football Stadium*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Ansan , Waa Stadium , 35,008 seats*


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Chuncheon , Song Am Stadium , 20k*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Gimpo*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Anyang*


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Seoul Olympic Stadium*


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Busan*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Busan*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Gunsan , Wolmyeong Stadium*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Changwon Civil Stadium (27,285 seats)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Gwangju*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Incheon , Sungui Arena*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Daejeon , Hanbat Sports Complex*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Sacheon*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Jeju , Gangchanghak Field*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Hwaseong*


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Incheon Sungui Arena*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Incheon Asiad , 62,818 seats*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Goyang , Daewha Stadium , 41,311 seats*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Jeonju Public Stadium*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Ulsan*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Bucheon*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Busan*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Suwon*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Gwangju*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Pohang*


----------



## iurruti24 (Feb 28, 2014)

Is any stadium projected for K League?


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Jeonju World Cup Stadium*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Incheon Arena*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Seoul World Cup Stadium*


----------



## Spurs027 (Mar 27, 2017)

Lovely stadiums


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Jeju World Cup Stadium*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Suwon*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Ansan , Wa~ Stadium*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Suwon World Cup Stadium*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Changwon Football Center*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Yeong cheon (near Daegu)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Jeonju World Cup Stadium*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Hongseong*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Cheonan*


----------



## endrity (Jun 20, 2009)

How much are the 2002 stadiums really used? Even the Seoul stadiums seems barely full.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*2002 World Cup Stadiums*

There are 10 World Cup Stadiums used for 2002 World Cup.
9 out of 10 stadiums are used for K League.













Seoul (FC Seoul : Division 1)












Daegu (FC Daegu : Division 1)












Busan (FC Busan I Park : Division 2)












Incheon (None)












Suwon (FC Suwon Samsung : Division 1)












Jeonju (FC Jeonbuk Hyundai : Division 1)












Ulsan (FC Ulsan Hyundai : Division 1)












Gwangju (FC Gwangju : Division 1)












Daejeon (FC Daejeon Citizen : Division 2)












Seogwipo (FC Jeju United : Division 1)












=========================================



endrity said:


> How much are the 2002 stadiums really used? Even the Seoul stadiums seems barely full.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Ulsan*


----------



## HDI 0.548 (Dec 28, 2015)

It's funny these stadia were built 20 years ago and look like standards of building stadia in the last 5 years. It would be interesting to see what they would build for a new world cup (I know they would just upgrade these ones but still)


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Bucheon*


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

I like the way the stadium in Bucheon looks. That's a nice athletics stadium.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

Many people say that Bucheon Stadium is little brother of Seoul Olympic Stadium
and elder brother of Uijeongbu Stadium.



Seoul Olympic Stadium (70 K)











Bucheon Stadium (35 K)











Uijeongbu Stadium (28 K)

















Bobby3 said:


> I like the way the stadium in Bucheon looks. That's a nice athletics stadium.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Pohang*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Sangju*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Hwaseong*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Jeju , Ora Stadium*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Goyang , Daehwa Stadium*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Seoul , Mokdong Stadium*


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Daejeon , Hanbat Stadium*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Busan*


----------



## HDI 0.548 (Dec 28, 2015)

it would be nice to show them with K League crowds inside


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Seoul*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Seongnam , Tancheon Stadium*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Boryeong , Boryeong Stadium*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Busan*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Seoul , Jamsil Olympic Stadium*


----------



## krnboy1009 (Aug 9, 2011)

Why are there so many athletic stadiums instead of soccer specific?

How many athletic events do they expect to host?


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Multi-purpose preference*

Athletic stadiums don’t have any relevance to hosting athletic events.

This is because local residents want to exercise in the track.
People can not enjoy athletics at the soccer specific stadium.
But at the athletic stadium, soccer and athletics are possible to the local residents.







krnboy1009 said:


> Why are there so many athletic stadiums instead of soccer specific?
> 
> How many athletic events do they expect to host?


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Chuncheon 20k*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*PyeongChang , Alpensia Stadium*


----------



## Lumbergo (Nov 17, 2009)

great multi-use venue!


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Daegu , Dalseong Sports Park*


----------

